# Alphacool Eisbaer 360, suche Temperatursensor für Einfüllstutzen



## KDWZIE (1. Oktober 2017)

*Alphacool Eisbaer 360, suche Temperatursensor für Einfüllstutzen*

Hallo,
Ich habe seit dieser Woche eine Alphacool Eisbaer 360, aber leider vermisse ich den Wasser-Temperatursensor meiner Corsair H100i v2 und jetzt bin ich überlegen wie ich den Temperatursensor ohne das System zu demontieren nachrüsten kann.
Wenn ich richtig gesehen habe ist der Einfüllstutzen mit einem G1/4 Gewinde ausgestattet, oder wie habt ihr einem Temperatursensor nachgerüstet?


----------



## Chimera (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer 360, suche Temperatursensor für Einfüllstutzen*

Guckst du mal einfach bei Aquatuning, dort hat es entsprechende Sensoren, die man dann an ne Lüsteu anschliessen kann: Sensor Temperatur | Uberwachung | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany. Ob dein Board die Auslesung bzw. den entsprechenden Header hat, kann dir das Handbuch sagen und sonst empfiehlt sich halt ne Lüsteu mit entsprechenden Anschlüssen. Ohne bringt einem so ein sensor auch nix, denn der muss ja iwo angeschlossen werden, wo er dan ndie Werte ausgeben kann


----------



## KDWZIE (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer 360, suche Temperatursensor für Einfüllstutzen*

Mein Asus ROG Z170 Formular hat Temperatursensor-Anschlüsse, da müsste der Sensor zu passen den ich kaufen würde.


----------



## Venom89 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer 360, suche Temperatursensor für Einfüllstutzen*

Würde vorher mal schauen ob der passen würde. 
Aber ein solcher müsste es dann sein. Alphacool Eiszapfen Temperatursensor Plug G1/4 - Chrome | Sensor Temperatur | Uberwachung | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Wozu benötigst du die temperatur bei der AiO? 
Lüfterregelung?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## KDWZIE (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer 360, suche Temperatursensor für Einfüllstutzen*

Danke, den habe ich auch geplant mir zu kaufen, habe gehofft das jemand sowas schon probiert hat ob es passt und das mit der Temperatur-Überwachung ist Gewohnheit von der Corsair Kühlung.


----------



## Venom89 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer 360, suche Temperatursensor für Einfüllstutzen*

Würde mal schauen wie tief der sensor sitzen darf. Würde schätzen das du ca 1 cm Platz benötigst. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Narbennarr (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer 360, suche Temperatursensor für Einfüllstutzen*

Aquacomputer Temperatursensor Innen-/Aussengewinde G1/4 | Sensor Temperatur | Uberwachung | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Einfach den an Radi schrauben...musst halt den Kreislauf neu befüllen. Wenn dein Board einen Sensoreingang hat, brauchst du nix weiter!


----------



## InfoStudent (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer 360, suche Temperatursensor für Einfüllstutzen*

Würde mich kurz gern einhängen.
Hab das Asus Hero Alpha und hab mir die selbe AiO zu kaufen. Würde dann bei mir genauso funktionieren, oder?


----------



## KDWZIE (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer 360, suche Temperatursensor für Einfüllstutzen*



InfoStudent schrieb:


> Würde mich kurz gern einhängen.
> Hab das Asus Hero Alpha und hab mir die selbe AiO zu kaufen. Würde dann bei mir genauso funktionieren, oder?



Eigentlich müsste dieser einwandfrei funktionieren, einfach im Handbuch nach dem Temperatursensor (10 kOhm) müsste es sein.


----------



## InfoStudent (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer 360, suche Temperatursensor für Einfüllstutzen*

T_Sensor Connector (2-polig T_SENSOR1)
Dieser Anschluss ist für das Thermistor-Kabel, mit dem Sie die Temperatur der
kritischen Komponenten der Motherboards und angeschlossenen Geräte überwachen
können.

Das ist leider alles was ich hierzu finde :/


----------



## Venom89 (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer 360, suche Temperatursensor für Einfüllstutzen*

Ja den kannst du am Hero anschließen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## InfoStudent (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer 360, suche Temperatursensor für Einfüllstutzen*

Hero oder Hero Alpha? oder ist das egal?


----------



## Narbennarr (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer 360, suche Temperatursensor für Einfüllstutzen*

Egal, die Hersteller nutzen immer die kleinen 10 Ohm Sensoren


----------

